# a lousey spring?



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Well i think summer is here for the most part its been pretty lousey fishing IMO this spring The striper bite is pretty much dead lately off the surf at least so i think maybe that window is closed already only 2 keepers and about a dozen shorts its not been anything to get too excited about anyway
So besides for a pretty good bluefish bite thes spring has been lame just from what ive seen oh well i hear the flounder are biting strong but i havent been out on a boat yet so that just might be some crep


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I tend to agree. It is slow up north too. 

However, the fluke season is looking good. I have heard of a few decent size fish landed and there are many of them.
:beer:


----------

